# VH41DE vs VH45DE



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are any major exterior physical differences between these 2 engines?

I'm just wondering if the blocks are exactly the same, and the only differance are maybe the bore and/or stroke.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

the bores are the same, stroke is different. i don't know if the blocks are the same, but i say the VH45 is better (for obvious reasons)


----------

